# Trigon and Darkseid vs Goku and Vegeta



## RavenSupreme (Nov 5, 2016)

think about black and zamasu being replaced by dark and tri

how would this go?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 5, 2016)

Trigon and Darkseid vs Goku and Vegeta 

Trigon solos.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 5, 2016)

The characters on the first team is Multiversal..


----------



## Blocky (Nov 5, 2016)

The only DB character who may can beat them is Omni-king.

If were not counting Darkseid with ALE, Soulfire or Final Crisis.


----------



## youresafenow (Nov 5, 2016)

Darkseid would get beaten up and Trigon would probably win.


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 5, 2016)

raven I expected more from u

jk I dn't know anything about this match-up


----------



## trance (Nov 5, 2016)

Goku and Veggie just got upgraded to universe level, DS' true form was fucking up the multiverse just by existing. 

The two Saiyans get vaporized.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 5, 2016)

what if i restrict either DS or Tri making it a 2v1?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 5, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> what if i restrict either DS or Tri making it a 2v1?


Wouldn't matter, either could solo. Unless of course current Darkseid nerfed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 5, 2016)

Both of them can reality warp, something goku and Vegeta has no answer for.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Darkseid is irrelevant but Trigon stomps. He fought on par with Mr Mxyzptlk.


----------



## Solar (Nov 6, 2016)

Really? It looked like Mxy won pretty easily.


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

Mxy's powerlevel is kinda inconsistent.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 6, 2016)

As stated in Titans, Trigon with a tenth of his power could wipe out of universe.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 6, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Really? It looked like Mxy won pretty easily.


i actually read the issues with the fight. definete a stalemate with maybe even a slight edge for trigon at the later part of the fight


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> As stated in Titans, Trigon with a tenth of his power could wipe out of universe.



Doesn't this just make you Universal+?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 6, 2016)

there are also the times when he is compared to the spectre, or alternate futures where he has done it already etc. etc.


----------



## Crackle (Nov 6, 2016)

youresafenow said:


> *Darkseid would get beaten up *and Trigon would probably win.


uh....no. Given the amount of hax and power Darkseid has their fucked.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 6, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Mxy's powerlevel is kinda inconsistent.




Yes same with every other character in comics. doesn't stop as from evaluating them.

 anyway Myx has a pretty good showing for his power. he just mostly toys around with them for fun.

The best depiction of what Myx can do is through Emperor Joker. that's literally what Myx power is capable of doing if he chooses to use them without being playful.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Really? It looked like Mxy won pretty easily.


...Not really, it took him a while.


John Wayne said:


> Mxy's powerlevel is kinda inconsistent.


Not really besides losing to superboy prime


----------



## Crackle (Nov 6, 2016)

youresafenow said:


> Let's see.


What do you mean "let's see" it's a thread not a simulation.


----------



## youresafenow (Nov 6, 2016)

Crackle said:


> What do you mean "let's see" it's a thread not a simulation.



Wow so witty.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Doesn't this just make you Universal+?


...No, universe times ten is ten universes. What?


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

Not really. It's only a statement that he can casually destroy a universe without using his full power. It by itself doesn't make him multiversal.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Not really. It's only a statement that he can casually destroy a universe without using his full power. It by itself doesn't make him multiversal.


Well he fought Mxy near  equally


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 6, 2016)

there is no "near" equally. it was a clear stalemate. if any, even favouring trigon


----------



## Blocky (Nov 6, 2016)

Isn't that fight took place other then the main DC universe?
Or were using composite version?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 6, 2016)

pretty sure its non-canon. however even non-canon feats can be misinterpreted. and a clear stalemate is not "nigh equalliy"


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Isn't that fight took place other then the main DC universe?
> Or were using composite version?





RavenSupreme said:


> pretty sure its non-canon. however even non-canon feats can be misinterpreted. and a clear stalemate is not "nigh equalliy"


No it's canon. Injustice is just another universe and both trigon and mxy exist thruough the whole Dc multiverse.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 6, 2016)

if thats valid then i created a mismatch


----------



## Crackle (Nov 6, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> if thats valid then i created a mismatch


It's not valid but it's a mismatch either way because Trigon is comparable to the fucking Spectre and Dr. Fate.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Nov 6, 2016)

Injustice it's not canon

Either way if you're talking about current versions of Darkseid and Trigon, Goku and Vegeta would murk them in all honesty


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Worldbreaker said:


> Injustice it's not canon
> 
> Either way if you're talking about current versions of Darksed and Trigon Goku and Vegeta would murk them in all honesty


It is it's just another universe


----------



## Worldbreaker (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> It is it's just another universe



Of course, that's what makes it non-canon they are different versions of the originals


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Worldbreaker said:


> Of course, that's what makes it non-canon they are different versions of the originals


No because both are multiversal entities


----------



## Worldbreaker (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> No because both are multiversal entities



there are different and alternate versions of multiversal entities lol


----------



## Blαck (Nov 7, 2016)

Worldbreaker said:


> Injustice it's not canon
> 
> Either way if you're talking about current versions of Darkseid and Trigon, Goku and Vegeta would murk them in all honesty


Tbf Darkseid couldn't be truly killed by the spectre (though I'm aware spectres power fluctuates) 
and casually can manipulate black racer enough to change him into a normal guy. 

Poor trigon doesn't have much going for him in nu52 .


----------



## The Runner (Nov 7, 2016)

New 52 Trigon is, technically, just a younger Post-Crisis Trigon.

Not sure how he scales, but whatever.

Final Crisis Darkseid was legit Multiversal tho


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 7, 2016)

Final Crisis Darkseid is multiversal just by falling throughout the multiverse, which I find funny. Merely by existing, he was causing everything to fuck up.


----------



## Crackle (Nov 7, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Final Crisis Darkseid is multiversal just by falling throughout the multiverse, which I find funny. Merely by existing, he was causing everything to fuck up.


That and Superman prime as well as the Monarch and Monitors were all pawns in his game during countdown.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Nov 7, 2016)

Blαck said:


> Tbf Darkseid couldn't be truly killed by the spectre (though I'm aware spectres power fluctuates)
> and casually can manipulate black racer enough to change him into a normal guy.
> 
> Poor trigon doesn't have much going for him in nu52 .



Yeah that's the ugly part of surviving or fighting the Spectre, you rarely know how powerfull he really is at that moment so the feat isn't really clear, IMO Darkseid CAN haxx them but he would get overwhelm seeing how either Goku and Vegeta should have more raw power, the same can be said for Trigon, I see it more like a 60/40 in favor of the Saiyans

And if we're talking of Trigon and true darseid from post-crisis and not his avatars, then team 1 wins probably either one can beat them


----------



## Blocky (Nov 7, 2016)

Wasn't there a Pre-Crisis Trigon too?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2016)

Worldbreaker said:


> Yeah that's the ugly part of surviving or fighting the Spectre, you rarely know how powerfull he really is at that moment so the feat isn't really clear, IMO Darkseid CAN haxx them but he would get overwhelm seeing how either Goku and Vegeta should have more raw power, the same can be said for Trigon, I see it more like a 60/40 in favor of the Saiyans
> 
> And if we're talking of Trigon and true darseid from post-crisis and not his avatars, then team 1 wins probably either one can beat them


Post crisis versions would be too much, though the more interesting fact about spectre vs Darkseid was that he cannot actually be killed, or so says the source anyway since Darkseid is on some galactus shit and must exist for some reason. Doubt it's vs thread applicable tho. I'll look for more stuff.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2016)

youresafenow said:


> Darkseid would get beaten up and Trigon would probably win.


>Trigon stronger than Darkseid

nope


----------



## Crackle (Nov 8, 2016)

The World said:


> >Trigon stronger than Darkseid
> 
> nope


Based on what? Legitimately curious because the only evidence we have to go is the childish debate between the heroes about who would win between the two.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 8, 2016)

Wouldn't Trigon VS Zeno be more fair?


----------



## youresafenow (Nov 8, 2016)

The World said:


> >Trigon stronger than Darkseid
> 
> nope



I assumed we were talking about the Darkseid that's usually getting beaten up by Superman and the JLA.


----------

